
Parse Dashboard on Heroku in 3 steps - matt_g
https://www.codementor.io/nodejs/tutorial/deploy-parse-dashboard-on-heroku
======
mary_goldspink
very helpful! parse has been a nightmare being down all the time and we were
forced to accelerate our migration away from it and couldn't find any
resources on the heroku dashboard

